# Lighting system



## Mikey87 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok i am putting in a LED underglow and yes i relize a lot of you are going to think im a ricer for it but never the less im still doing it. My question is how to wire it up to the system that gets trigged by the alarm/door. The same system that does the lamps inside the car when u open the door or unlock by remote. Any help would be appericated.


----------



## blaxican17 (Jan 17, 2006)

It is do-able but I don't recommend it. I had a dash neon kit installed professionally on my car. I had it connected to the same wire that controls the interior lights (when the door opens). It worked fine for a long while but it then begins to short out. I also had the undercar kit, but had an entirely different switch for it. That gave me no problems until I got pulled over. Long storty short, I no longer have the under car kit. I miss it.

The wire is under the plastic stripping on the bottom of the driver side door. It leads up to the fuse box.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

it all depends on how well you do the wiring job. If you use crappy crimp terminals with a $5 crimper from wal*mart you're asking for it. IMHO if you do anything besides hardwire (solder/shrinkwrap) all the wires together you're asking for it to eventually break down. 

as for undercar kits... just remember that its illegal to drive with them on. If you're parked on the side of the road and the car is not running then you're good because that's technically just for show. But if the car is in motion you're definately gunna get bagged for it. 

I'm kinda confused why you would spend the money for an LED undercar kit just so it lights up when you open the door..... grand entrance? wish I had that kinda money....

the only time I saw a great use for an under car kit was on a 1973 Chevy Nova. Was a green street/strip car. When he had the throttle wide open greent lights popped up everywhere. Was pretty neat to be driving beside it. *shrug* Good luck with your kit though


----------

